# Would you ever give someone free tbt?



## Raviuchiha (Sep 19, 2014)

Just a thought, I was curious. 
I myself probably wouldn't and I don't think many people would either
I think what the outcome of this pole will be 
(Not a giveaway or anything just if someone asked you)


----------



## tobi! (Sep 19, 2014)

I have recieved free TBT, I have given free TBT. 
I did it to award kindness.


----------



## Oblivia (Sep 19, 2014)

I have on many occasions.


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Sep 19, 2014)

It depends on the person for me.


----------



## Raviuchiha (Sep 19, 2014)

I agree with you ADanishMuffin that is very true!


----------



## Dewy (Sep 19, 2014)

ADanishMuffin said:


> It depends on the person for me.



This. But for most people, yes.
I don't use tbt much, and I'm too lazy to exchange it in for AC bells, so it's not that important to me :3


----------



## Delphine (Sep 19, 2014)

Only to my friends, or as tips to encourage people who made signatures/avatars/art for me. Same for collectibles; only to friends.

I really enjoy hosting giveaways of bells, furniture, villagers... However, I know for a fact I would never do a TBT or a collectible big giveaway. People can sell or trade the collectibles or do stupid things with the TBT.

So I guess it depends on the person for me as well.


----------



## moonchu (Sep 19, 2014)

i would, and have. i think one instance, she tried to send me tbt for giving her advice on resetting her town. i sent the amount she gave plus a bit more back to her. another instance someone tried to tip me for doing something i said i'd do for free. i think i sent her tbt because she dropped bells and ended the session real quick or something. haha i suppose it's perpetuated by other kindness.


----------



## mikanmilk (Sep 19, 2014)

To be honest I still don't really understand tbt bells. What do they do? How do you use them. I would probably give them away for free because I never use them.


----------



## Ras (Sep 19, 2014)

mikanmilk said:


> To be honest I still don't really understand tbt bells. What do they do? How do you use them. I would probably give them away for free because I never use them.



You can buy in-game stuff with them.  I traded a bunch for 80M Bells.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  You can also buy unorderable furniture with them, and even villagers.  See: the TBT Marketplace.

Otherwise, you can use them to buy the things you see under peoples' names, like Delphine's Easter eggs.  I don't know if that is more than decoration, but some of them are rare.

I have little use for them, myself, but I've given them for free to people here who I find to be particularly helpful.  It's fun . . . especially if they actually like to use them for something.


----------



## Yookey (Sep 19, 2014)

I give away a lot of TBT, both to friends and to people I never talked to before. It's always nice to make people's days with a small generous gesture. c:


----------



## Zulehan (Sep 19, 2014)

A stranger gave me 5000 TBT just because she felt like it.

So yes, I have given free TBT to others I do not necessarily know, too.

Similarly, people I do not even know have donated collectibles to me (e.g., Togepi and Classic Eggs), so yes, I have given people I do not necessarily know collectibles, too (one such recipient said this in my profile a few days ago: 'I haven't even talked to you or anything and you just gave me a collectible out of no where you are so nice').


----------



## Snype (Sep 19, 2014)

Only to people that have helped around the forums and are kind to me.

I do occasionally host giveaways though, like I did just the other day. Have never been given free BTB though.


----------



## SharJoY (Sep 19, 2014)

I have, although I have become more selective to whom I give tbt and/or collectibles, or ACNL items to.  I have also been on the receiving end as well.  Out of all the times I have given, only one person never responded with a thank you.


----------



## Leela (Sep 19, 2014)

I give them away a lot. I rarely use them, so I'd rather give them to someone they mean a lot to.


----------



## badcrumbs (Sep 19, 2014)

Kind of. Someone gave me Shep for free, and I gave them 100TBT for their kindness. At the time, I had no idea that was a lot... I don't regret it though, I love Shep and hopefully they were thrilled to get the TBT!


----------



## Zulehan (Sep 19, 2014)

Reminds me that several people who got 'unpopular' villagers from me for free donated 100 TBT.


----------



## PrayingMantis10 (Sep 19, 2014)

I have gifted tbt  repeatedly


----------



## Zulehan (Sep 19, 2014)

PrayingMantis10 said:


> I have gifted tbt  repeatedly


^ One of those generous gift-givers I was referring to.


----------



## Skyfall (Sep 19, 2014)

I have in the past, both privately and in giveaways.  But for private gifts, I have to actually know the person.  I don't give out tbt to someone to asks out of the blue or I don't have a relationship with.  Or, if I am just low on TBT's at the moment.


----------



## Aradai (Sep 19, 2014)

All the time. Not just to friends, but to people who I think deserve a little gift.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Sep 19, 2014)

Sometimes. I've tossed some bells to people needing/wanting name changes.


----------



## Waluigi (Sep 19, 2014)

If i ever leave or decide tojust for fun


----------



## Sholee (Sep 19, 2014)

Yes, giving away 20,000 BTB in a giveaway currently. It's sad to see that BTB giveaways are so few, maybe that will change in the future.


----------



## LyraVale (Sep 19, 2014)

I would if someone was nice to me, or I knew they were doing nice things for others. Or if it was a friend. Not if someone just asked me out of the blue. 

Also not a lot, because I'm stingy and also not that rich myself. I'm still at the point of painstakingly earning every bit of TBT, so it's hard to part with any.

I feel the same with IG bells. I don't see it on this site, but on another ACNL site, people just make random threads asking for bells. And they don't even ask nicely. People give it to them trying to be nice. But I think if you don't work to earn it yourself, then what's the point? A little bit of help is fine, but too much given to someone too easily actually hurts them in the long run. They will no longer feel challenged enough to stay interested. It's a very fine line.

But the people that have 50,000+ I think it's cool when they do giveaways. If I had that much I'd probably do some kind of giveaway, but maybe a few easy/quick ones instead of a one time huge giveaway. IDK how they have the energy for huge giveaways. So basically I'm also lazy. 

To sum up, I'm stingy, greedy, kinda judge-y, and lazy. None of this makes me feel too proud of myself. :/

But it's important to "know thyself" after all.


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 19, 2014)

Probably not, it depended on the person.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 19, 2014)

Every now and then I give people some..

The amount I've given is 50, and the amount gained is...well...2...


----------



## BiggKitty (Sep 19, 2014)

If someone asked me outright for TBT bells, it would depend who the person was and why they needed them, but I have often given TBT away to members of my choosing as it is nice to help others out and a little kindness is always appreciated.


----------



## tamagotchi (Sep 19, 2014)

It depends! If I think they deserve it, then I might. c:


----------



## LyraVale (Sep 19, 2014)

I wish I could be generous like some of the other posters who I know for a fact have a lot of giveaways and help people out.

I always wanted to be like that, so it makes me sad that I'm not. 

I just feel like if I was generous, I'd run out of TBT I need and then not be able to get the things I want for myself.

Ironic that my avatar is The Little Princess, who was super generous...I guess I still need to learn a lesson from her. ;w;


----------



## Archangel (Sep 19, 2014)

I would be willing to give free TBT, but only for reasons such as somebody being very nice. They need to deserve it, you know?

Also, question, some people mentioned changing TBT to ingame bells, where do you go to do that? o.o


----------



## piichinu (Sep 19, 2014)

Sure, but mainly if my friends ask

If it's a stranger then there's a tiny chance but probably not |:


----------



## Skyfall (Sep 19, 2014)

LyraVale said:


> I wish I could be generous like some of the other posters who I know for a fact have a lot of giveaways and help people out.
> 
> I always wanted to be like that, so it makes me sad that I'm not.
> 
> ...



Omg, stop!  You are one of the nicest people on this forum. .  We all know how hard to do giveaways when your own stash is low and when things still cost so much (although some things do seem to be coming down in prices.  But one blue candy and boom, you could be at povery levels again, if you know what i mean).  So dont beat yourself up.


----------



## LyraVale (Sep 19, 2014)

Skyfall said:


> Omg, stop!  You are one of the nicest people on this forum. .  We all know how hard to do giveaways when your own stash is low and when things still cost so much (although some things do seem to be coming down in prices.  But one blue candy and boom, you could be at povery levels again, if you know what i mean).  So dont beat yourself up.



Aw, thank you for saying that to make me feel better. <3 I really feel it's something I should work on. I might not be generous with TBT, or money IRL, but I try to make up for it by being generous or kind in other ways. 

But I can see how the people that do giveaways or help people out inspire others to do the same, and it just makes the site a better place to be. I admire them for putting positivity out there.


----------



## mattyboo1 (Sep 19, 2014)

yes I have sent people free TBT before.


----------



## Lauren (Sep 19, 2014)

I have received and given, i actually gave someone some the other day, not even a thank you.


----------



## Chromie (Sep 19, 2014)

Lauren said:


> I have received and given, i actually gave someone some the other day, not even a thank you.



I would give Lauren some TBT.


----------



## mogyay (Sep 19, 2014)

someone gave me a free peach which i will be eternally grateful for <3 i'm usually quite happy not caring about tbt but i'm hoping i can make enough to pay them back one day! but i have received and given (mostly received i am an awful person)


----------



## Ras (Sep 19, 2014)

Archangel said:


> Also, question, some people mentioned changing TBT to ingame bells, where do you go to do that? o.o



The forum section called TBT Marketplace.  TBT bells go around 4 to 5M in-game Bells for 100TBTs.  You just have to find a thread where someone is asking to make that trade.  It took about two hours in my town for the person to give me my 80M bells for the TBTs I gave her, but she was very patient and friendly.  serenderpity.  Look her up if she's still doing a Bell exchange.


----------



## LyraVale (Sep 19, 2014)

mogyay said:


> someone gave me a free peach which i will be eternally grateful for <3 i'm usually quite happy not caring about tbt but i'm hoping i can make enough to pay them back one day! but i have received and given (mostly received i am an awful person)



Oh I've received too, and I agree with you. I feel almost obligated to pay those people back somehow. I'm not sure if they expect anything back though...but no one wants to just give and give and never get anything back. But there's also a lot to be said for paying it forward.


----------



## Bowie (Sep 19, 2014)

Of course!


----------



## f11 (Sep 19, 2014)

My brother gave me his btb.


----------



## Farobi (Sep 19, 2014)

In very rare occasions. I did give away my peach though ~~


----------



## Flyffel (Sep 19, 2014)

I have but not like just to anyone (so don't please come begging).


----------



## BellGreen (Sep 19, 2014)

A really nice member on here offered me TBTB so I could buy a demo code. I got the demo already but I thought it was really kind of them.


----------



## Hot (Sep 19, 2014)

If they have a good reason. I probably won't be a good person to ask though, since I don't have much.


----------



## Tessie (Sep 19, 2014)

when i was new i gave someone 100 tbt cos i didnt know what the big deal of tbt was



i prolly would if someone really asked for em and i like..made their wish come true or something cause i barely use them, hence wh yi have over 1000 lol


----------



## CR33P (Sep 19, 2014)

its just virtual currency
no real value


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 19, 2014)

Yeah, I would.


----------



## Zane (Sep 19, 2014)

Um yeah lol but only if I really feel like it, since basically all of my btb I get by commissions so it's like handing someone a free chunk of my time


----------



## Saylor (Sep 19, 2014)

Yeah, I'd be willing to give some of mine up if someone asked.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 19, 2014)

Right now, I would say no. I'm still new to this site.


----------



## Kazunari (Sep 19, 2014)

Nope.
I'll never have enough to give away.
If a friend asks, though, I won't mind.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Sep 20, 2014)

Yes, I love giving and it makes me happy.


----------



## Iron Man (Sep 20, 2014)

Doesn't TBT stand for The Bell Tree?


----------



## Mariah (Sep 20, 2014)

Iron Man said:


> Doesn't TBT stand for The Bell Tree?



Yes. We are giving literal trees of bells.


----------



## Zane (Sep 20, 2014)

Iron Man said:


> Doesn't TBT stand for The Bell Tree?



Yes heh People are trying to use "btb" to refer to the site bells to avoid this confusion, because calling them "tbt" is a bit nonsensical unless you add "bells" to the end, whereas btb =  bell tree bells.


----------



## Zura (Sep 20, 2014)

Let's test if all of you truly do give TBT bells away for free, send 100 tbt to me!  JK

On rare occasions I may give away some.


----------



## matt (Sep 20, 2014)

Ive done several first person to post giveaways for 200 bells. Doesn't bother me. Never got much money back though, thats the thing. Hints,


----------



## Alice (Sep 20, 2014)

I've given a lot of my TBT bells away, I can't seem to hold onto them, even though I could use some now.


----------



## Lassy (Sep 20, 2014)

I have never done it, but if somebody that I knew and that I befriended was in difficulties, I would surely help them.
I'd rather give collectibles as a gift.


----------



## cIementine (Sep 20, 2014)

I gave Jav 500tbt once to help fund his chocolate cakes, if I remember rightly.


----------



## hemming1996 (Sep 20, 2014)

Yes, I've given lots of TBT. I can't remember how much but I once payed for someone to get Fauna. And more. But I can't remember.


----------



## cIementine (Sep 20, 2014)

hemming1996 said:


> Yes, I've given lots of TBT. I can't remember how much but I once payed for someone to get Fauna. And more. But I can't remember.



That was my Fauna ! aha


----------



## honeymoo (Sep 20, 2014)

yes! someone (don't remember who ) gifted me 800 when i first joined, at first i didn't really get them, so i didn't care much. i would definitely hand out a couple gifts here and there if i was wealthy enough in them!


----------



## SmokeyB (Sep 20, 2014)

Off-topic but how do you use them in-game?


----------



## Farobi (Sep 20, 2014)

SmokeyB said:


> Off-topic but how do you use them in-game?



There's no connection to TBT Bells and in-game Bells. Some people obsess over TBT Bells (such as myself) and are willing to exchange a hefty amount of in game Bells for it. Right now the rate is around 3-5 million, which is pretty crazy when you think about it. All-in-all, the only thing TBT really gets you are Shop items, which is probably not worth the time.

Thankfully I stocked up on TBT Bells before /the inflation/.


----------



## Skep (Sep 20, 2014)

yeah, but only if someone rlly needed them


----------



## Chris (Sep 20, 2014)

Yes, I've given my friends free bells before. I don't feel a need to hoard them.


----------



## Gracelia (Sep 20, 2014)

yup i have randomly (to help others) and hosted giveaways too.


----------



## Nage (Sep 21, 2014)

no im a cheapskate


----------



## FancyThat (Sep 21, 2014)

If I had thousands of tbt I'd probably do giveaways, I'd help out friends if I had spare bells at the time and they needed it.


----------



## Manazran (Sep 21, 2014)

Now that I've seen this thread,I MIGHT do that,(If I actually had any TBT lol)


----------



## Feloreena (Sep 21, 2014)

I voted no because I don't have enough to be able to be generous and give some out. If I did I am sure I would.


----------



## RiceBunny (Sep 21, 2014)

I would and I have, but not often and only in small amounts. For example, if I see a person on the forum needing 30tbt to get his dream villager, a villager he/she has been looking for a long time, then I'll just send them the tbt needed.


----------



## Raviuchiha (Sep 21, 2014)

Wow i didn't expect to get such a huge response >.< Yea my answer is still the same. It depends on the person and the situation! It's great to know that there are so many kind people here


----------



## Manzanas (Sep 21, 2014)

Give someone free TBT? The Bell Tree? Like giving a free account to someone else? Is there a rule for multiple accounts or is it okay if more than one person share the same IP?


----------



## Mariah (Sep 21, 2014)

Manzanas said:


> Give someone free TBT? The Bell Tree? Like giving a free account to someone else? Is there a rule for multiple accounts or is it okay if more than one person share the same IP?



TBT is the forum currency. You can't have multiple accounts but more than one person can share the same IP. You just have to message a staff member.


----------



## PaperLuigi3 (Sep 21, 2014)

I'd give away ACNL Bells, but TBT... no. Unless you did something really nice for me.


----------



## Manzanas (Sep 21, 2014)

Mariah said:


> TBT is the forum currency.



Ah, my bad. I should've known, sorry. Thanks for the explanations.

Yes, I gave free TBT on some occasions.


----------



## oath2order (Sep 22, 2014)

Yeah I probably wouldn't.


----------



## Cress (Sep 22, 2014)

I have a few times already.


----------



## Classygirl (Sep 22, 2014)

I just recently did. For kindness as one poster wrote that is worth more to me than anything else. If someone goes out of way and asks nothing back sure.


----------



## Fawning (Sep 22, 2014)

I don't see why not!


----------



## Mango (Sep 22, 2014)

i sent duclet lots


----------



## Ankhes (Sep 25, 2014)

I once gave 2,000 TBT to someone and I don't regret it at all.  She deserved it.  So, yeah, I have and I probably will.


----------



## kassie (Sep 25, 2014)

I have before and didn't even get a thank you. ; w; I wouldn't mind sending BTB to someone who is short on bells though.


----------



## Caius (Sep 26, 2014)

I've actually given plenty of people free TBT. I don't care much for it, or didn't back when it was a newer thing with no use, so I never really cared about having it besides for a name change, which is why I tended to keep at least a thousand at all times. Before we had the shop I would order signatures, or give it to people that really wanted a signature from a specific artist. These days, it's actually a tad more useful so I don't hand it out like candy anymore, but there have been a few friends that really wanted something that I've helped by giving a bit of my spare funding to.


----------



## roseychuu (Sep 27, 2014)

yes, i love being generous to people. a few others have done the same to me, so it's like returning the favor but to others i suppose. although i try not to be _too_ kind, as one of my paranoias is being taken advantage by others because of my kindness and at times not even being thanked or taken into consideration for the kindness i've given in return... but it's nice brightening someone's day every once in awhile, even if it's with just tbt. some people use it more than i do, that i know for sure.


----------



## DeadJo (Sep 27, 2014)

Well, I have only given 50 TBT to Call Me Daniel, but I have drastically lowered prices on TBT items, and I give items for free. It depends on how I'm feeling I guess..


----------



## Bluefish987 (Sep 28, 2014)

I mean I guess so, I'm really not sure how valuable TBT actually is...


----------



## S-A-M (Sep 28, 2014)

Btb is kinda valuable. Heh if I find my ds may I buy yours?...


----------



## Neenuu (Sep 28, 2014)

No, probably not.


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 28, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## Mints (Sep 28, 2014)

I usually give free tbt if someone did something to me or other people as an act of kindness. <3
Bleh...
I don't like selfish people who ask for things they already 
have, it's annoying as shet. People pm me for stuff whenever 
they see me telling someone I will send them free tbt *^*

Not trying to come off as rude but people please...


----------



## Blu Rose (Sep 28, 2014)

I send Lynn105 most of my TBT.

She paid me back a little to get the .gif avatar usage, however.


----------



## Lio Fotia (Sep 28, 2014)

I've done many giveaways to give away both Collectibles and BTB. I enjoy giving and don't expect anything in return.


----------



## DeadJo (Sep 28, 2014)

Mints said:


> I usually give free tbt if someone did something to me or other people as an act of kindness. <3
> Bleh...
> I don't like selfish people who ask for things they already
> have, it's annoying as shet. People pm me for stuff whenever
> ...



Wait, do you mean you don't like it when people want to get multiples or when people try to buy low and sell high?




C a l l a w a y said:


> I've done many giveaways to give away both Collectibles and BTB. I enjoy giving and don't expect anything in return.



I kind of want to get a lot of TBT, so I can afford to do things like this..


----------



## Mints (Sep 28, 2014)

DeadJo said:


> Wait, do you mean you don't like it when people want to get multiples or when people try to buy low and sell high?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No that's not what I'm trying to say, what I'm saying is that sometimes people ask me for collectibles and honestly I don't mind giving them away but if you have like 10 of that collectible...then idk man but that's just my opinion


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Sep 28, 2014)

I would, I just am poor in TBT...


----------



## DeadJo (Sep 29, 2014)

Mints said:


> No that's not what I'm trying to say, what I'm saying is that sometimes people ask me for collectibles and honestly I don't mind giving them away but if you have like 10 of that collectible...then idk man but that's just my opinion



When you're trying to collect stuff, asking is always worth a try. Asking once is fine in my opinion, but I agree that continuing to ask afterwards is annoying. 
Also, you don't mind giving away collectibles?!  That's impressive.. I find that collectibles are more valuable then they're said to be worth, so I don't think I could part with mine that easily...


----------

